# protein powder



## fullrutt (Aug 23, 2011)

What whey protein do you guys use that is the best price in bulk? Who do y'all order from.. I've tried forunitrition pro protein before..

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 23, 2011)

That taste good lol

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 23, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> What whey protein do you guys use that is the best price in bulk? Who do y'all order from.. I've tried forunitrition pro protein before..
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


 

I love Gaspari's Myofusion taste very good and mixes very easily. Orbitnutrition.com has it and very good price as well. I can sit there and put a scoop straight into glass of milk and stir and bam awsome bro.


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't even mess with the powder anymore. Switch to Humapro, you'll get better results and don't have to worry about the calories.


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 25, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> Don't even mess with the powder anymore. Switch to Humapro, you'll get better results and don't have to worry about the calories.



ALRI is definitely a quality brand. Ill back ya up there.


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 25, 2011)

Humapro..?? Pills?


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 25, 2011)

Humapro pills or the powder. Both work great and the powder taste awesome. If you still want to go with a more traditional type of protein shake the best tasting is Beverly Intl's Ultimate Muscle Protein, but its expensive. If you want bulk and taste, go with Optimum's 100% Whey, or Myofusion from Gaspari, or Vpx's Syngex. For fruit flavors you can't go wrong with MAP from Primordial Performance either, and they flavor it with freeze dried fruit.

Good luck in your search Fullrut!


----------



## oufinny (Aug 25, 2011)

I am sorry but pills does not deliver the caloric value that protein does and the amino acid profile either.  YOU NEED PROTEIN TO GROW!  Seriously, Humano Pro will not make you huge or fill your bodies need for protein, it MAY make you more efficient at protein synthesis but that is all.  There are many protein options that Orbit has, see what meets your goals.  Also, there are a few bulk suppliers online that I can recommend but I say start with 5 pounds first to find one you like.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 25, 2011)

I go to my local vitamine shoppe and get the 5lb TwinLab Vanilla whey protein for $31.99 . Mixes very easy in milk or water (the chocolate clumps) To get that price I ask for the internet price, It saves me like $10.

For Casien protein I use ON casien cookies and creme. Taste great and mixes very well in milk. It use to be $25 and some change (ask for internet price) but they raised it to $26 and some change and dropped the servings from 29 to 28. I started a thread about it because I felt cheated, but it's still a great price. I have seen this one go for more than $40 at other stores. The best part is I don't have to wait and pay for shipping on either!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

i got a couple my buddy gave me for free, syntha 6, true mass, and optimum gold standard 100% whey. theyr all pretty good i guess but hey cant beat free right? my buddy drinks Russian Bear 5000 he doesnt drink as much as it says to for money reasons and he also doesnt want that many calories and shit just from protien but he loves it and hes pretty big and in great shape natty...


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 26, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I am sorry but pills does not deliver the caloric value that protein does and the amino acid profile either.  YOU NEED PROTEIN TO GROW!  Seriously, Humano Pro will not make you huge or fill your bodies need for protein, it MAY make you more efficient at protein synthesis but that is all.  There are many protein options that Orbit has, see what meets your goals.  Also, there are a few bulk suppliers online that I can recommend but I say start with 5 pounds first to find one you like.



That's what I was thinking..


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Humapro pills or the powder. Both work great and the powder taste awesome. If you still want to go with a more traditional type of protein shake the best tasting is Beverly Intl's Ultimate Muscle Protein, but its expensive. If you want bulk and taste, go with Optimum's 100% Whey, or Myofusion from Gaspari, or Vpx's Syngex. For fruit flavors you can't go wrong with MAP from Primordial Performance either, and they flavor it with freeze dried fruit.
> 
> Good luck in your search Fullrut!



GG you are always the man bro... Thanks again..


----------



## PRIDE. (Aug 26, 2011)

Synthetek SynthePURE


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 27, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I am sorry but pills does not deliver the caloric value that protein does and the amino acid profile either.  YOU NEED PROTEIN TO GROW!  Seriously, Humano Pro will not make you huge or fill your bodies need for protein, it MAY make you more efficient at protein synthesis but that is all.  There are many protein options that Orbit has, see what meets your goals.  Also, there are a few bulk suppliers online that I can recommend but I say start with 5 pounds first to find one you like.



There are so many was to get in good clean calories, why would you worry about HP not having any. HP is the best quality protein on the market. You better assimilate your other food and it helps fight fat storage. Whey is calories you don't need and you only get 20% of the protein if your lucky, not too mention the stomach discomfort and bloating. You get nothing but positives with HP. And as for growing, I've gotten up to 320lb on HP so there are no problems there.


----------



## josefamomad (Aug 27, 2011)

dymatize elite


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you brother for that post!! 100 % agree, I always belive your meals should be your base of your protein source with Whey and Casien as your added protein. Orbit carries a huge inventory of proteins indeed. I love myofusion, but just did try BSN Synthra and was amazed at how good it taste. 




oufinny said:


> I am sorry but pills does not deliver the caloric value that protein does and the amino acid profile either. YOU NEED PROTEIN TO GROW! Seriously, Humano Pro will not make you huge or fill your bodies need for protein, it MAY make you more efficient at protein synthesis but that is all. There are many protein options that Orbit has, see what meets your goals. Also, there are a few bulk suppliers online that I can recommend but I say start with 5 pounds first to find one you like.


----------



## Synthetek (Aug 28, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> There are so many was to get in good clean calories, why would you worry about HP not having any. HP is the best quality protein on the market. You better assimilate your other food and it helps fight fat storage. Whey is calories you don't need and you only get 20% of the protein if your lucky, not too mention the stomach discomfort and bloating. You get nothing but positives with HP. And as for growing, I've gotten up to 320lb on HP so there are no problems there.



Please don't make blatantly false statements. 

Whey protein is bioavailable within 45minutes of entering the system. Provided there is a need for protein within the system, it will be used.

The unnecessary calories you speak of generally come from added sugars and other substances often added to cheap proteins. Synthepure can used all the way upto the day of the competition and we sponsor numerous IFBB pros who do just that.

Stomach discomfort and bloating is the signature of a bad product with impurities. Quality protein will not cause either.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^ I would hardly call those statements blatantly false. The truth is the truth, and HP is available in half you 45 min time. As there is no digestion you will never have issues, and its quality is second to none. Yes excess calories may come from sugar and fillers but I guarantee you protein in not 50 calories a serving yet still offers the same muscle building properties if not more. My experience is evidence enough of HP and its effectiveness. It's not my fault whey protein is not as good, I will def be sticking with HP.


----------



## |Z| (Aug 30, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> ^^^ I would hardly call those statements blatantly false. The truth is the truth, and HP is available in half you 45 min time. As there is no digestion you will never have issues, and its quality is second to none. Yes excess calories may come from sugar and fillers but I guarantee you protein in not 50 calories a serving yet still offers the same muscle building properties if not more. My experience is evidence enough of HP and its effectiveness. It's not my fault whey protein is not as good, I will def be sticking with HP.



anyone else seen the "thats the truth, truth" commercials for direct tv.... sorry i get easily distracted


----------



## J4CKT (Dec 27, 2011)

|Z| said:


> anyone else seen the "thats the truth, truth" commercials for direct tv.... sorry i get easily distracted



LOL.

Humapro is made by an interesting company, remember their weight loss 
product (Venom?) that everyone LOVED was found to be 'contaminated' 
with a prescription appetite suppressant?

Then after it was pulled and re-released no one wanted it because it didn't 
work the way it used to?

Until there is some actual *EVIDENCE *to support any of the bullshit ALRI 
claim about their magic new nanosized protein particles ill stick to good old 
whey isolate.

Synthetek's is 96g per 100 with nothing else added. Can't get any better 
then that.


----------



## PRIDE. (Dec 28, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Synthetek's is 96g per 100 with nothing else added. Can't get any better
> then that.



I agree, none finer!!


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 28, 2011)

Myofusion is still the best tasting I've tried and I've tried mostly all of them


----------



## lymbo (Dec 28, 2011)

I use a fractionated protein complex called Prolibra...keeps me lean year round..I am going to look into ALRI's HumaPro... I want to gain 4 to 5 lbs of of lean muscle by May


----------



## vancouver (Dec 28, 2011)

I've tried a lot of protein. For straight whey, my fave is ON. I buy the 10lbs bag from BB.com. $75. It's also important to look at grams of protein and number of servings. I find ON's 10lbs bag has higher amount of protein per serving and more servings than the other brands (154 serving). Double Rich Chocolate is may fave, of course it tastes better with 250mls of milk per scoop.

My favorite mixed protein is Syntha-6, Chocolate Milk Shake. This is probably the best tasting protein on the planet (at least of the 20 or so brands/flavors I've tried). I can find it on sale for $15/2.91lbs at Rockbottomgolf from time to time.

I also Like Muscle Pharm, Chocolate.

Myofusion is OK too, but it doesn't hold a candle to the above, IMO...


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 28, 2011)

Myofusion's new protein delievers extra benefits with probiotics added. Not to mention the same good taste. Orbit now has it and is doing a sale.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 29, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I've tried a lot of protein. For straight whey, my fave is ON. I buy the 10lbs bag from BB.com. $75. It's also important to look at grams of protein and number of servings. I find ON's 10lbs bag has higher amount of protein per serving and more servings than the other brands (154 serving). Double Rich Chocolate is may fave, of course it tastes better with 250mls of milk per scoop.
> 
> My favorite mixed protein is Syntha-6, Chocolate Milk Shake. This is probably the best tasting protein on the planet (at least of the 20 or so brands/flavors I've tried). I can find it on sale for $15/2.91lbs at Rockbottomgolf from time to time.
> 
> ...



Not to bash another company's product but 10lbs for $75?

That's your cost, not theirs either. How much do you think they pay for that bag? $50? $40?

So for $4-$5 per lb of protein... how good do you think that product will be.

Just some food for thought.

You get what you pay really doesn't even apply either because a lot of supplements in the industry are hugely overpriced to give the illusion of quality. Fancy labels, great claims and bogus studies that falsely edify the product etc etc etc.

More expensive is not always better but too cheap is almost always worse simply because the real product costs more for the company to buy then what they are selling to you.

Research what you put into your body. Why do you think all these big name brands taste so damn good if it tastes amazing people tend to overlook what the product is lacking.

Muscle Milk is a great example. Tastes awesome but only has 50% protein. 

AND.. please still buy it


----------



## vancouver (Dec 29, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Not to bash another company's product but 10lbs for $75?
> 
> That's your cost, not theirs either. How much do you think they pay for that bag? $50? $40?
> 
> ...


 
Optimum Nutrition (ON) Whey. There is a reason it is called the Gold Standard. They sponsor more IFBB pros than your company ever will.

Your protein might very well be better, you don't even have to convince me. But how much better???????????????????????????

I've researched what I'm putting in my body, but thanks for suggesting I'm retarded. ON protein is 48 cents per serving, it's a damn fine protein powder. Your protein is $1.66 per serving which is 3.5X more expensive (OK 3X gram for gram)

Unless I absorb 3X more Synthepure than ON on a gram for gram basis, I'm not touching your product with a 10 foot pole.

BTW, ON has one of the least fancy, most boring labels in the market, I think your label might be fancier!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 29, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Optimum Nutrition (ON) Whey. There is a reason it is called the Gold Standard. They sponsor more IFBB pros than your company ever will.
> 
> Your protein might very well be better, you don't even have to convince me. But how much better???????????????????????????
> 
> ...


 
I love my TwinLab protein, but ON whey protein is good stuff... A Very trusted good quality brand. Their creapure creatine is by far the best creatine in results and price...


----------



## stewy101 (Dec 30, 2011)

Syntha 6 chocolate is by far the best tasting protein powder I have ever tasted. I just went through another 5lb tub and headed back to pick another the other day. When they say Chocolate milkshake they mean it. I have been using protein powders off and on for the last 28 years and I have never tasted anything better. And in my opinion, Whey protein blend that consist of Isolate, concentrate and casein along with digestive enzymes and fiber is the best. You want that fast, medium and long active protein in your system to keep your metabolism running at all times and no matter what brand you get. Just my opinion


----------



## PRIDE. (Jan 2, 2012)

I have tried most all WPI at one time or another and would never go with any other then SynthePURE WPI again! None compare


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah it's really about each individual and what they like the most. Myofusion and Combat can't be beat for price, taste, and quality.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with packers, myofusion taste great for a good price. I also get dymatize elite gourmet which is damn delicious and pretty cheap


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I take humapro, but i also take whey protein. I dont think i would cut out my protein shake and rely solely on humapro for my protein consumption. I would have to consume 10 pills to equal the protein in my shake. I dont mind taking pills, but im not downing 10 pills everytime i should be drinking a shake. 5 with a shake is fine for me


----------



## diemz (Jan 2, 2012)

Not a fan of myofusion at all. Trutein is great but they also offer just whey and the vanilla is simply unreal.

Combat is also great.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 2, 2012)

stewy101 said:


> Syntha 6 chocolate is by far the best tasting protein powder I have ever tasted. I just went through another 5lb tub and headed back to pick another the other day. When they say Chocolate milkshake they mean it. I have been using protein powders off and on for the last 28 years and I have never tasted anything better. And in my opinion, Whey protein blend that consist of Isolate, concentrate and casein along with digestive enzymes and fiber is the best. You want that fast, medium and long active protein in your system to keep your metabolism running at all times and no matter what brand you get. Just my opinion


 
This is not an understatement...if you mix with ice cold milk, it tastes just like a high fat, high cal chocolate milk shake. I just got a couple of tubs in and I've been binging on it, it's just too damn good. 

It's not a post workout shake, but it's great any other time of day and if you used it post workout, I'm sure it would not hurt you!!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 12, 2012)

i use myofussion but all the pros say the very very best is bevrly int company there supps are suppose to be the best in the world but are way way over priced.


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

So many out there, its crazy


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah beverly is one of the highest I've ever seen around. Myofusion price isn't cheap or high. I'd say in btw, but the taste and quality or freaking amazing. Orbit carries it so its always in stock.


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

smartpowders cheap the last time I checked but GNC has glitches every few months, can't beat those


----------



## stewy101 (Jan 16, 2012)

vancouver said:


> This is not an understatement...if you mix with ice cold milk, it tastes just like a high fat, high cal chocolate milk shake. I just got a couple of tubs in and I've been binging on it, it's just too damn good.
> 
> It's not a post workout shake, but it's great any other time of day and if you used it post workout, I'm sure it would not hurt you!!




Best Post-Workout Protein Milkshakes? Whey and Casein Combo

Imagine a sponge wrung completely dry sitting next to a sink full of water. A simple dunk of that dry sponge and instantly it will fill and expand with every spongy fiber with water becoming heavy and overflowing with it. This is a great picture of your muscles and their receptivity after a hard work out. Simply put this is one of the most important moments to provide your body with protein. A balanced post-workout protein milkshake can dramatically impact progress and recovery.
Post-workout milkshakes should also consist of a percentage of simple carbs to better the total uptake of protein and replenish glycogen that was expended during the workout. Again like that dry sponge, if you fill your body with the important nutrients it needs immediately after the workout, you literally accelerate the process of repairing the muscle cells and re-synthesizing muscle glycogen. Because your muscles are so depleted they will suck those nutrients right up like a vacuum and you and your body will better for it!
In a 2006 study conducted at Baylor University, researchers concluded that the best post-workout milkshakes contains a mixture of both fast and slow proteins.
The study consisted of 36 men, whose ages ranged between 23 and 29, who did weight training for 10 weeks. Prior to this 10 week study the participants had all been weight training for at least a year on their own. Each were given the same training schedule to follow that consisted of training 4 times a week targeting all of the large muscle groups in the body in 2 sessions. The subjects did a range of sets starting with 10 reps and ending with sets of 6 reps.
The studies protein milkshake variables consisted of:
a placebo group drank a shake that contained only carbohydrates. {P}
One control group drank a protein milkshake containing 40 g whey protein, 5 g glutamine and 3 g BCAAs. {WGB}
A second control group drank a protein milkshake containing 40 g whey protein, 8 g casein. {WC}
The three shakes all contained the same amount of energy.
On non-training days, the study subjects consumed the protein milkshake in the morning. On training days they drank a protein milkshake as soon as possible after finishing the workout ended and never more than 2 hours after training was over.
RESULTS
After 10 weeks the WC group had progressed more than the other groups on all counts. The studies scientist???s and researcher???s concluded that *???protein supplementation is effective at promoting increases in fat-free mass and muscle endurance???and a combination of whey protein and casein protein appears to be more effective at promoting gains in fat-free mass.???
Sources sited: Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research, 2006, 20(3), 643???653 2006 National Strength & Conditioning Association


----------

